# [SOLVED] Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

CPU : Phenom X6 1100t 3.3 Ghz Turbo 3.6Ghz (3 cores).
MB : Jetway Hummer HA12-LF.
RAM : Gskill Ripjaws X 1333 Mhz 8Gb.
GPU : 6950 hd 1 gb ddr5.
PSU : seasonic 860Watt 80+gold.
I want to know which air cooler is good for over clocking.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

Scroll down to AMD.

Top 5 Heatsink Charts on FrostyTech.com


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

what about cooler master evo


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

costs half to nhd14 at a mere diffrence of about 4-5 de c at full fan speed and quiter than nhd14.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

I've never used the Cooler Master EVO but it appears to be a decent unit.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

can i make it to 4.2ghz with temp below 60 de c at full load.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

OC'ing is far from an exact science so that is an unknown.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

what is danger temp of this cpu.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

Maximum operating temperature for Phenom II processors is 62°C.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

mine crosses over 65-67 de c on gaming.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

That would suggest you need to resolve that issue before attempting any OC.
What do you believe that OC'ing will achieve on a 3.3GHz CPU?
Is the 3.3GHz CPU incapable;e of preforming some tasks that you require?


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

no.
It runs all the games with less than 50% of cpu usage on high settings. 
Even the performance in video editing is very good.
but want to try once .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

Note that OC'ing voids warranties so that's your decision.
But you definitely need to resolve any heat issues before applying any OC.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

ok thank you very mugh guys.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Phenom X6 1100t to 4.2Ghz.*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

